# Pinarello Asolo



## W_F_R

I just picked this up on a semi-impulse and I'm having a heck of a time finding info on this frameset and tubing. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

I believe this is a late 1990's frame, possibly 1997 if one can go by the last two digits of the serial number.

It appears the Asolo was originally in the lower-end of the Pinarello steel line up. At some point the design changed (seat lug, full chrome rear, possibly other things) and may have moved towards the top at the end of their steel line? (I also found some pictures of a Team Telekom Asolo)

Dedacciai Dolmen tubes are proprietary to Pinarello and roughly equivalent to Columbus ?, SL?

How about geometry? I’m hoping for more of a long distance bike rather than a “must pay attention at all times” bike.

Also, any recommendations on a build up? I was thinking older Chorus or new Centaur alloy, but not sure on the wheels and other details.


----------



## OperaLover

*Beautiful!*

It's begging for an all alloy Centaur group. PLEASE don't turn that gorgeous frame into another fixie.


----------



## bikemoore

*mid-range*

I am pretty familiar with 1990s Pinarello framesets. The Asolo was pretty much mid-range. Not the lightest, stiffest, or fanciest...but a good solid frameset for a good price.

It is hard to judge Pinarello frames from those days by the tubeset, because they had just recently switched entirely over to Dedaccai tubesets from Columbus. Dedaccai allowed Pinarello to put their own names on the tubesets (Dolmen, Kens, etc), but it made it hard to compare with Columbus-tubed frames from other makers. You can't really judge where the bike lies from the Telekom paint job. Back in those days, you could get a team Telekom paintjob on pretty much any Pinarello. I believe they called your paint job the "Bat". Don't know if it was because it looks kinda Batman-like or not.

Nice bike. I agree with the Campy Centaur selection for components.


----------



## W_F_R

Good info, there is almost nothing about these frames on the web. Thanks!

I figured it was not top-of-the-line, but its still very nice lugged steel. I am in the process of hunting down deals on parts and will be happy if it comes in under 20lbs and provides a nice ride.




bikemoore said:


> I am pretty familiar with 1990s Pinarello framesets. The Asolo was pretty much mid-range. Not the lightest, stiffest, or fanciest...but a good solid frameset for a good price.
> 
> It is hard to judge Pinarello frames from those days by the tubeset, because they had just recently switched entirely over to Dedaccai tubesets from Columbus. Dedaccai allowed Pinarello to put their own names on the tubesets (Dolmen, Kens, etc), but it made it hard to compare with Columbus-tubed frames from other makers. You can't really judge where the bike lies from the Telekom paint job. Back in those days, you could get a team Telekom paintjob on pretty much any Pinarello. I believe they called your paint job the "Bat". Don't know if it was because it looks kinda Batman-like or not.
> 
> Nice bike. I agree with the Campy Centaur selection for components.


----------



## Sriajuda

bikemoore said:


> I am pretty familiar with 1990s Pinarello framesets. The Asolo was pretty much mid-range. Not the lightest, stiffest, or fanciest...but a good solid frameset for a good price.


Hi, maybe you can help me then: Do you know when that bike was made, and how it would be positioned in terms of quality? I bought it in June, in almoust unused condition, ridden about 3000 mls since then and like it very much.

Frame is labeled Pinarello Asolo, Stickers on the Frame and Fork say 'Dolmen'. Group is Campagnolo Athena, also Campa rims but without any further name on them.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bikemoore

*1996-98*

I don't know the exact year, but I'd estimate it was made about 1996-1998. Good quality, all-day riding frameset. Not their top of the line, but easily good enough to keep an avid cyclist happy for a long time. Be careful.......as you get used to that bike, it will become your standard of how a bike should ride.

Glad you like it. I've been happily pounding the pedals on my 1994 Pinarello Gavia for over 14 years now in 5 different countries and I have no intention of ever selling it. The bike just feels completely natural to me....like it was built for exactly the kind of riding I like to do.


----------



## W_F_R

Nice looking ride... I can't wait to get mine together. I'm going with Campy Centaur (2008/9 alloy) and Neutron wheels, but probably won't have it built up until the Spring.

Here is what Gita, the US distributor had to say about my frame...

"The Asolo was offered from the mid to late 90's. We sold the frame under the name of Stelvio. This one is probably from Canada and brought into the US as a gray market frame. The frame is probably a 58 cm by the number on the bb. The seat angle is 73 and head is 74. The fork rake should be 43 mm. The frame was their entry level steel at that time. The Dolmen tubes were a butted steel made to Pinarello's specs by Dedaccai. Pinarello designs their frames for road racing and used the same geometry on all of their frames at the time."


----------



## Sriajuda

bikemoore said:


> I don't know the exact year, but I'd estimate it was made about 1996-1998. Good quality, all-day riding frameset. Not their top of the line, but easily good enough to keep an avid cyclist happy for a long time. Be careful.......as you get used to that bike, it will become your standard of how a bike should ride.


Hehe....has already happened. I took 2 new bikes (one aluminium w/carbon fork, and one all carbon) for a test ride, courtesy of my lokal bike shop. While i liked the really low weight, both (pretty high end) bikes could not nearly compare in terms of comfort & smoothness of ride to my Pinarello. I just love that bike, I think it was made specifically for me! :wink5: 



bikemoore said:


> Glad you like it. I've been happily pounding the pedals on my 1994 Pinarello Gavia for over 14 years now in 5 different countries and I have no intention of ever selling it. The bike just feels completely natural to me....like it was built for exactly the kind of riding I like to do.


Wow, that sure is a long time. How many miles did you put on that frame?


----------



## W_F_R

Well, here it is... fully '09 Campy Centaur, Record headset and BB, Neutron wheels. I'm very pleased with how it turned out except for the contrast between the seat (mustard yellow) and tape (lemon yellow). 

I used MS Paint to play with a couple of options. Any opinions on which looks best?


----------



## Sriajuda

IMHO, the all black looks best. Nice job! As a second thought...maybe silver rims would look better?


----------



## W_F_R

I'm in the process of hunting down the same saddle in black and I can always change the tape later. I agree that silver wheels would have been sharp, but I couldn't pass up the deal that I got on a set of high-quality wheels.


----------



## BunnV

W_F_R said:


> Well, here it is... fully '09 Campy Centaur, Record headset and BB, Neutron wheels. I'm very pleased with how it turned out except for the contrast between the seat (mustard yellow) and tape (lemon yellow).
> 
> I used MS Paint to play with a couple of options. Any opinions on which looks best?


Black seat, lemon yellow tape. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## zigurate

I like the all white version, by the way you can use GIMP it's better than MS Paint.


----------



## mark4501

sharp bike! the black with yellow is cool.

my vote - black saddle + yellow tape. or for the pro peloton look, go white saddle + white tape. either way, don't bother with the mustard saddle IMHO.

I love the font used on the older Pinarello's - gives them a nice, classic look.

enjoy the riding


----------



## T-Dog

The yellow with yellow looks best in my opinion.


----------



## Sriajuda

Another question for my own Asolo (the blue one above):

On the bottom bracket, there is only one digit for a serial number: 4

Is it really possible that this is just the 4th frame they built of that type?

Thanks.


----------



## W_F_R

The 4 probably designates a frame size of 54cm. The actual sn may be hidden under the cable guide.




Sriajuda said:


> Another question for my own Asolo (the blue one above):
> 
> On the bottom bracket, there is only one digit for a serial number: 4
> 
> Is it really possible that this is just the 4th frame they built of that type?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## pinarello62704

Sriajuda said:


> Hi, maybe you can help me then: Do you know when that bike was made, and how it would be positioned in terms of quality? I bought it in June, in almoust unused condition, ridden about 3000 mls since then and like it very much.
> 
> Frame is labeled Pinarello Asolo, Stickers on the Frame and Fork say 'Dolmen'. Group is Campagnolo Athena, also Campa rims but without any further name on them.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Its gorgeous! almost exactly like mine except for different wheels and neck. Had to have mine repainted but I LOVED that Cobalt Blue. Stickers flaked also. Nice ride, enjoy it!!


----------



## nighthitcher

sounds good to me


----------



## R-Know

Maybe a little late but I like the total black bike.
I love your wheels!

It's strange, I have a Stelvio myself and I've been told it was the second in line here in Europa after the......sorry, forgotten.
Mine is from 1998 and is Azuri blue. 
Kens tubes and different lugs.








If you want to see any details, let me know.


----------



## cooliopoof

Picked up a NOS Asolo in blue with a white fade a few months ago and have been rounding up parts for it. I have since gotten an EA90 wheelset, reynolds carbon fork with 1" steerer, chris king headset, Record carbon 11s crankset, and Cinelli bars and Sesamo stem. 

I have been looking into the other components of the group, and was wondering which way I should go. I bought the cranks at a steal off of ebay, and will not be able to afford the rest of the record group. 

Should I go with a more period correct groupset, or a modern Athena 11s? I would not be opposed to selling the cranks I have, but they are pretty sweet and I'd hate to see them go.

BTW I have an 85 Montello with period correct C'Record that I have been riding for a number of years now. My dad bought it the year I was born, and when circumstance lead me to sell my carbon Bianchi 928, I wiped the dust off of that Montello and have really enjoyed riding it, even in fast paced groups. Though it is hard to keep up when you have to reach down and stop pedalling to shift. The only reason I am not using that frame is that is built up in period correct form.


----------



## Bill Bikie

W_F_R said:


> Well, here it is... fully '09 Campy Centaur, Record headset and BB, Neutron wheels. I'm very pleased with how it turned out except for the contrast between the seat (mustard yellow) and tape (lemon yellow).
> 
> I used MS Paint to play with a couple of options. Any opinions on which looks best?


Black saddle and yellow tape. Maybe some Blackburn bottle cages painted yellow, 
or black.


----------



## jetmedic

Yellow on yellow with yellow Pinarello water bottles.


----------



## jathanas

Black saddle, yellow tape.

Am I the only one that finds the "Asolo" name a bit giggle-inducing?


----------



## seddo

white seat white tape

cheers
Seddo


----------



## redcolnago

*tip*

" I have an 85 Montello with period correct C'Record that I have been riding for a number of years now. My dad bought it the year I was born, and when circumstance lead me to sell my carbon Bianchi 928, I wiped the dust off of that Montello and have really enjoyed riding it, even in fast paced groups. Though it is hard to keep up when you have to reach down and stop pedalling to shift. The only reason I am not using that frame is that is built up in period correct form.[/QUOTE]

..tip about shifting.... it shouldn't be a concern because you should be in front of your friends on their girlymen carbon bikes anyway.


----------

